# Has anyone been to The Luxor in Vegas?



## Retired & Loving It! (Dec 17, 2021)

This was such an awesome place!


----------



## jujube (Dec 17, 2021)

The Luxor was where we stayed on our first trip to Vegas, back shortly after it had been built.  I loved the huge windows and especially loved the "inclinator" elevators.  What a weird sensation!


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2021)

Have stayed there  also,    but it's been  many years.


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Dec 17, 2021)

jujube said:


> The Luxor was where we stayed on our first trip to Vegas, back shortly after it had been built.  I loved the huge windows and especially loved the "inclinator" elevators.  What a weird sensation!


It’s definitely an awesome place to visit!


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Dec 17, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Have stayed there  also,    but it's been  many years.


It’s amazing!


----------



## Don M. (Dec 17, 2021)

We've visited Luxor several times, over the years.  We've never stayed there, but the architecture of that place is quite unique and interesting.


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Dec 18, 2021)

Don M. said:


> We've visited Luxor several times, over the years.  We've never stayed there, but the architecture of that place is quite unique and interesting.


It is amazing!


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 18, 2021)

You've got the pyramids, the Eiffel Tower, Venetian gondolas - a trip to Vegas is like a cheap world tour all within a few city blocks.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 18, 2021)

My older sister wanted to celebrate her 50th birthday{Feb} in a unique way 20 yrs ago,we spent the weekend in Vegas, stayed at the Luxor with my mom, brother couple of cousins,my sister's friends  It was a great time, couldn't get over the windows, elevators,a  unique experience,the weather was warm as well


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Dec 20, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> You've got the pyramids, the Eiffel Tower, Venetian gondolas - a trip to Vegas is like a cheap world tour all within a few city blocks.


So true!


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Dec 20, 2021)

moviequeen1 said:


> My older sister wanted to celebrate her 50th birthday{Feb} in a unique way 20 yrs ago,we spent the weekend in Vegas, stayed at the Luxor with my mom, brother couple of cousins,my sister's friends  It was a great time, couldn't get over the windows, elevators,a  unique experience,the weather was warm as well


Great place to celebrate a birthday for sure!


----------



## Jackie23 (Dec 20, 2021)

Walked through the lobby a few years ago, it is very unique....my last trip out there was about 4 or 5 years ago, I went with my good friend and travel buddy, we rented scooters and went all up and down the strip....great fun, although we did find the elevators to be a challenge, only one at a time on the elevators...we also rented scooters when we went through the San Diego Zoo.
Anyway I've had fun trips to Vegas over the years, don't think I'm up to it any more not even with a scooter.


----------



## Chris21E (Dec 20, 2021)

Been to Las Vegas, not the place you mentioned


----------



## jujube (Dec 20, 2021)

There's also Las Vegas, New Mexico, a scenic little town that prides itself on being "The FIRST Las Vegas".  Some movies have been filmed there because of its ambiance.


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Dec 21, 2021)

Jackie23 said:


> Walked through the lobby a few years ago, it is very unique....my last trip out there was about 4 or 5 years ago, I went with my good friend and travel buddy, we rented scooters and went all up and down the strip....great fun, although we did find the elevators to be a challenge, only one at a time on the elevators...we also rented scooters when we went through the San Diego Zoo.
> Anyway I've had fun trips to Vegas over the years, don't think I'm up to it any more not even with a scooter.


Sounds like great fun! We had to use the elevators also because we had our son who is in a wheelchair. The elevators were a bit frustrating.


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Dec 21, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> Been to Las Vegas, not the place you mentioned


It’s such a fun place to visit!


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Dec 21, 2021)

jujube said:


> There's also Las Vegas, New Mexico, a scenic little town that prides itself on being "The FIRST Las Vegas".  Some movies have been filmed there because of its ambiance.


Wow! Never heard of that place! We’ll have to look it up


----------



## Liberty (Dec 21, 2021)

Didn't you love the term "inclinator" at the Luxor?

The Luxor was built after the design of the great pyramid in Egyp.


----------

